# *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> *Hey Guys, we have a wide of Bullseye Power medium and large frame turbochargers in stock including S256, S259, S362 and S368R drag turbos. Here are a few pics and prices to get your minds going. If you have any questions feel free to shoot us an email: [email protected] or PM. *























*Bullseye Power S256 with Extended Tip Technology - 1074.99 shipped*












*Bullseye Power S259 with Extended Tip Technology - 1234.99 shipped*












*Bullseye Power S362 with Extended Tip Technology - 1187.50 shipped*












*Bullseye Power S364 with Extended Tip Technology - 1282.50 shipped*












*Bullseye Power S366 with Extended Tip Technology - 1282.50 shipped*












*Bullseye Power S368R with Extended Tip Technology - 1520.00 shipped*












*Bullseye Power S372 with Extended Tip Technology - 1112.00 shipped*


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

forgot to list 372s?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (Danza.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danza.* »_forgot to list 372s?









Actually I sold one this week, we just dont list them because most guys don't have what it takes to buy one. If you're looking drop me a line


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Still new to Bullseye turbos, what are the GT or even T04E equivalents, in terms of flow? Just to help us gauge ...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Still new to Bullseye turbos, what are the GT or even T04E equivalents, in terms of flow? Just to help us gauge ...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will drop you an email later today Markku


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

markku it would be a s256 as a 55lbs wheel, i run s258 full boost (23psi) at 3800rpm on my 1.8t with t3 .55 awesome turbo comes with 1 year waranty, and you know where to get them close to home


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

is there a quick summary of why bullsye are better than garret or holset? price? weight? durability?I don't know much about them.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_is there a quick summary of why bullsye are better than garret or holset? price? weight? durability?I don't know much about them.

They're journal bearing turbos, which makes them rebuildable, most of the popular Bullsyes use extended tip technology, they are reasonably priced compared to the competition. If you ever hold one and inspect it you'll notice they look "heavy duty" they're tough turbos.
These guys are no joke, they've got their own foundry, they design their own housings, and cast them in house, they also machine their own billet wheels:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/catalo....html
http://www.bullseyepower.com


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

clay im about to get one of those 368's or 370 mmmm boy. Ill have to see how money is in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (KrautBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautBoy* »_clay im about to get one of those 368's or 370 mmmm boy. Ill have to see how money is in the next couple of weeks. 

Drop me an email: [email protected]


----------



## Mark-Paul Gosselaar (May 9, 2008)

what would be the bullseye equivalent to a garrett gt3076r .82 a/r ??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mark-Paul Gosselaar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark-Paul Gosselaar* »_what would be the bullseye equivalent to a garrett gt3076r .82 a/r ??

S258/9 70ar or a S362 with a smaller housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

A GT40 setup for a R32, what Bullseye to choose? 
C2.500 fuel setup, and complete built engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_A GT40 setup for a R32, what Bullseye to choose? 
C2.500 fuel setup, and complete built engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How bout a S372 with a T4 90ar turbine housing


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

that's more like a 4294r, best would be s366xl and s368.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

So a S362 is like a GT35R? I think its much easier to understand these Bullseye turbo's, if I can compare them to Garrett's.
No doubt these are good turbo's. Its just to do a quick google search, and see what most tuners say. 



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:51 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Bump.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Bump.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


All IM's replied


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bumpity for clay


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_bumpity for clay









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I'll be going Bullseye from Clay once I get my VR going again!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I'll be going Bullseye from Clay once I get my VR going again!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
These guys are no joke, they've got their own foundry, they design their own housings, and cast them in house, they also machine their own billet wheels:


I've been to Bullseye in Muskegon and saw no foundry. Got a free t-shirt though.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

what is the smallest exhaust housing available with the S368 ? and What are the compressor and turbine wheel sizes of this turbo ?
Thanks 


_Modified by 2DR16VT at 3:10 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16VT* »_what is the smallest exhaust housing available with the S368 ? and What are the compressor and turbine wheel sizes of this turbo ?
Thanks 

Housing & Wheel options are here:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

IF YOU NEED A TURBO CLAY IS THE MAN 
FAST SHIPPING AND EXCELLENT SERVICE
PETER


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_IF YOU NEED A TURBO CLAY IS THE MAN 
FAST SHIPPING AND EXCELLENT SERVICE
PETER

Thanks Peter


----------



## littlemamon (May 18, 2008)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

Hey Clay, would you please tell me which one of these turbos is between a GT2871R and a GT3071 in terms of power and spoolup?
Are they watercooled and what kind of bearings do they have?
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (littlemamon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlemamon* »_Hey Clay, would you please tell me which one of these turbos is between a GT2871R and a GT3071 in terms of power and spoolup?
Are they watercooled and what kind of bearings do they have?
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There really isn't much that small aside from the S256, they are all journal bearing turbos


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*

Do you guys make just the turbos or an entire system?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (Mein_GTI)*

Bump for the crazy canuck


----------



## littlemamon (May 18, 2008)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
There really isn't much that small aside from the S256, they are all journal bearing turbos









Thanks a lot for your reply Clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was digging some information and the S256 is comparable to the GT3076 AKA GT30R, am I right?
I sent you an email with a couple of doubts, hope you don't mind!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Bullseye Power Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo *** (littlemamon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlemamon* »_
Thanks a lot for your reply Clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was digging some information and the S256 is comparable to the GT3076 AKA GT30R, am I right?
I sent you an email with a couple of doubts, hope you don't mind!

check your email







i'm on it


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

What will be a good turbo for a fully built 2.9l VR6 with a big valve head, P&P and 268 cams. Running on lugtronic. Goal is 700+ whp. 
thanks.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bthornton10* »_What will be a good turbo for a fully built 2.9l VR6 with a big valve head, P&P and 268 cams. Running on lugtronic. Goal is 700+ whp. 
thanks. 

check your IM


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

which of these turbos would suit a 12v VR6 street and strip car and make 500-600hp ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (RAZZOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RAZZOR* »_which of these turbos would suit a 12v VR6 street and strip car and make 500-600hp ?

S366 will get you there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
S366 will get you there








hell a 362 and 364 will get him there! I've *seen* 650whp at 34psi on a 1.8t with a 364


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

are there compressor maps for these aval?

_Quote »_What will be a good turbo for a fully built 2.9l VR6 with a big valve head, P&P and 268 cams. Running on lugtronic. Goal is 700+ whp. 

Lol. Gotta laugh at these comments.


_Modified by footose_reloaded at 2:52 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (footose_reloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_are there compressor maps for these aval?


No maps


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied :bow


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PMs replied.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

what map you want??? i have a few of the BP stuff... 

Clay, you coming to Pacific Waterlands this year? 

my S366XL makes 615 AWHP and just today i went 10.05 @ 138 WOOT!!!! 

Bullseye Power!!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

S366 or 6765 both with .81 or bigger exhaust housing??? for a SP 3L 

thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> S366 or 6765 both with .81 or bigger exhaust housing??? for a SP 3L
> 
> thanks


Check your PM


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

sxman69 said:


> never seen these before


They've been around for years, the Marc Hubert I believe has the quickest/fastest 1.8T FWD, which last I checked had a S368R strapped on, runs 9's.


Here are a few of our friends running these, Brian has been around here for ages: 






Narbi swapped his 50trim for a S362, but hasn't hit the dyno to my knowledge yet.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Richard_Cranium said:


> what map you want??? i have a few of the BP stuff...
> 
> Clay, you coming to Pacific Waterlands this year?
> 
> ...


Squirrel Performance lists Bullseye Maps


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

CTS Turbo said:


> thanks for the info


Sure. They do not like the wheel sizes but is something.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

You guys going to be selling the EPR series??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CDJetta said:


> You guys going to be selling the EPR series??


We can get anything that Bullseye has!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Clay, PM sent regarding Bullseye options for my build. 



Thanks, 
Eric


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Fast929 said:


> Hey Clay, PM sent regarding Bullseye options for my build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
replied :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com 

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

awesome !!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> S362
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## filotuner (Jun 20, 2011)

I plan to install this on my A4 B5 1.8T:

S362 0.7 A/R T3 V-band

What will be the outcome? Will I get too much lag? I want a 500hp A4.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

filotuner said:


> I plan to install this on my A4 B5 1.8T:
> 
> S362 0.7 A/R T3 V-band
> 
> What will be the outcome? Will I get too much lag? I want a 500hp A4.


Outcome will be a laggy car but yes, you will make lots of power. If you're looking to get 500hp - you'd have to deal with lag


----------



## filotuner (Jun 20, 2011)

what if I get something with a 61mm compressor wheel with 0.63ar turbine housing?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wrapped up another MK5 FSI big turbo buildup featuring Eurodyne Maestro 7 custom tuned by Chris Tapp himself… 300whp gains over stock are expected…


----------

